# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Παρατηρήσεις Αναβάθμισης Φεβ/ριου 2015

## Μανώλης 2

Υπάρχει κάτι καινούργιο;

----------


## jk21

για οτι εχει σχεση με λειτουργιες που αφορουν τα μελη ,θα εχουμε ενημερωση απο τον Πλατωνα και θα σας ενημερωσουμε 

πχ καποια αναβαθμιση εγινε στο tapatalk για τα κινητα 

Δεν υπαρχει παντως κατι που αφορα ευρυτερα και εμφανως την εξωτερικη δομη λειτουργιας του φορουμ .

----------


## ninos

Καλησπερα.
2 θεματάκια που εχω παρατηρήσει ειναι οταν μπαινω στο προφίλ κάποιου,  βγαίνουν πάνω απο το logo του gbc, κάποια μηνύματα λαθους. Επισης εαν κανω κλικ πάνω στο όνομα μου, δεν μπορω να μπω στο δικο μου προφιλ.

Το tapatalk δουλεύει αψογα. Ευχαριστούμε Πλατων για την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## jk21

για το πρωτο εχει παρατηρηθει και εχει ενημερωθει ο Πλατωνας 

για το δευτερο ,ειχα δυσκολια να μπω σε καποιο μεμονωμενο προφιλ ,αλλα μετα μπηκα .αν ειναι μονιμο και αν εχουν θεμα και αλλα μελη ,να μας ειδοποιησετε .Θα το διαβιβασουμε παντως για σενα .εγω παντως μπαινω στο δικο σου κανονικα 

θεμα υπαρχει με τα likes και τα thanks πριν την αναβαθμιση .Δεν εχουν χαθει αλλα υπαρχει θεμα συμβατοτητας ,που προσπαθει ο Πλατων να λυσει ωστε να μπορουν να προστεθουν στη νεα εκδοση

----------


## wild15

Δημητρη και εγω δεν μπαινω με την πρωτη στο προφιλ μου!!Μου βγαζει αυτα που ειπε ο Στελιος!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα, σε όλους και καλή σαρακοστή. 

Μετέφερα τα ερώτημα σε αυτό το θέμα για να τα έχουμε συγκεντρωμένα ώστε να είναι εύκολο για όλους μας. 

Παρακαλούμε για την κατανόηση σας θα γίνει το καλύτερο δυνατόν για την επίλυση τους.

----------


## vasilis.a

σε μενα δεν λειτουργει η αναζητηση και δεν βρισκω το αρθρο με την ωοσκοπηση στην αρχικη σελιδα.

----------


## mrsoulis

νομίζω ηταν απο παλιότερα λλα τωρα εχω την ευκαιρια να το αναφέρω... στην κατηγορια new forum posts στη δεξιά μεριά της αρχικής σελίδας τα νέα ποστ αργουν να εμφανιστουν αρκετα...

καλη σαρακοστη και απο εμενα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Προσπαθώντας να μπώ στο προφίλ μου μου βγάζει αυτό :

και αυτό :

----------


## blackmailer

> Καλησπερα.
> 2 θεματάκια που εχω παρατηρήσει ειναι οταν μπαινω στο προφίλ κάποιου,  βγαίνουν πάνω απο το logo του gbc, κάποια μηνύματα λαθους. Επισης εαν κανω κλικ πάνω στο όνομα μου, δεν μπορω να μπω στο δικο μου προφιλ.


Ακριβώς τα ίδια και σε μένα τώρα το έψαξα...

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Ανακάλυψα ότι αρκετά από τα μηνύματα σε θέματα που παρακολουθώ  δεν λαμβάνω ειδοποίηση στο mail μου.

----------


## jk21

Μανωλη αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι μεσα ο τεχνικος μας και κανει καποιους ελεγχους στη βαση .Ευχομαι ολα σιγα σιγα να επιλυθουν

----------


## wild15

Δημητρη το θεμα που ειχα με το προφιλ μου λυθηκε!Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## blackmailer

Τα θέματα επιλύθηκαν! ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## blackmailer

Επίσης πολύ ωραία η αναβάθμιση που σου δείχνει σαν ειδοποιήσεις όταν κάποιος έχει κάνει "thanks"/"like" σε κάποιο ποστ σου!!! τώρα το είδα και μου άρεσε πολύ!!! 
Σαν πρόταση θα έλεγα ότι θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε τέτοιες ειδοποιήσεις και για τα ποστ στα οποία έχουμε απαντήσει κι εμείς, κάπως σαν το facebook δηλαδή... :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε οτι δυνατοτητα δινει το συστημα (η νεα εκδοση ) προφανως θα εμφανισθει ή εχει ηδη γινει .Ο τεχνικος μας σταδιακα οτι ειναι εφικτο θα το βελτιωσει αν και μου λετε οτι ηδη καποια εχουν γινει

----------


## CreCkotiels

και σε εμένα όλα οκ !!!
Πολύ ωραίο ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ πάλι το βρίσκω λίγο κουραστικό αυτό... το είχαμε βάλει και παλιά και μετά το αφαιρέσαμε ξανά... 
Δλδ εγώ μπήκα τώρα και μου έβγαλε 5 ειδοποιήσεις... οι οποίες ήταν thanks & likes...

----------


## vasilis.a

> Εγώ πάλι το βρίσκω λίγο κουραστικό αυτό... το είχαμε βάλει και παλιά και μετά το αφαιρέσαμε ξανά... 
> Δλδ εγώ μπήκα τώρα και μου έβγαλε 5 ειδοποιήσεις... οι οποίες ήταν thanks & likes...


 συμφωνω..χαρα για τους μικρους και αυτους που κανουν συλλογη...μπορουμε με καποια ρυθμιση να το απενεργοποιουμε??εμενα ακομη δεν λειτουργει σωστα η αναζητηση.

----------


## Pidgey

Επίσης το πεδίο *Post Thanks / Like*  υπάρχει 2 φορές στα στοιχεία του μέλους που εμφανίζονται σε κάθε post.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με την Βίκυ, να λαμβάνουμε ειδοποίηση μόνο όταν κάποιος έχει γράψει κάτι γιατί αλλιώς θα τρελαθούμε στις ειδοποιήσεις.

----------


## vasilis.a

> Επίσης το πεδίο *Post Thanks / Like*  υπάρχει 2 φορές στα στοιχεία του μέλους που εμφανίζονται σε κάθε post.


σωστα

----------


## antonispahn01

Στα περισσοτερα forum στο εξωτερικο δεν χρειαζετε καθε φορα που μπαινεις απο τον ιδιο υπολιγιστη να κανεις log in.Συμφωνω για τα post/thanksδεν χρειαζομαι ειδοποιηση

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη ουτε εδω χρειαζεται .Αν αποθηκευσεις τον κωδικο σου (σου δινεται τετοια δυνατοτητα )δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις log in καθε φορα

----------


## ninos

Αυτο με τις ειδοποιήσεις για τα like και thanks ειναι όντως κουραστικο. Το ειχε και η προηγούμενη εκδοση, αλλα το ειχαμε απενεργοποιήσει

----------


## blackmailer

γιατί ρε παιδιά αφού έχει διαφορετική ειδοποίηση για τα προσωπικά μηνύματα! εάν δεν θές δεν πατάς να δεις τα Like/thanks και τέλειωσε η υπόθεση...θέμα συνήθειας είναι νομίζω...

----------


## mparoyfas

για να μην γεμίζω με θέματα τον τοπο ξαποσταίνω εδώ την ερώτηση μου 

έχασα τα ευχαριστώ και τα μου αρέσει  :redface:  ::  :BumbleBee:  ::  :31212:  :Bug Dance:  :trash:  :Party0016:  :Animal0062:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

εχει απομείνει το τριγωνακι της αναφορας , σιγουρα το εχετε δει απλα το αναφερω μηπως εχω μονο εγω προβλημα

----------


## XRTSS

> για να μην γεμίζω με θέματα τον τοπο ξαποσταίνω εδώ την ερώτηση μου 
> 
> έχασα τα ευχαριστώ και τα μου αρέσει 
> 
> εχει απομείνει το τριγωνακι της αναφορας , σιγουρα το εχετε δει απλα το αναφερω μηπως εχω μονο εγω προβλημα



ακριβως το ιδιο και εγω Μανο. like thanks εχουν εξεφανιστει. θεωρω ειναι γενικοτερο προβλημα.

Επισης αν μπορειτε να μεγαλωσει ο χρονος που σε βγαζει, γιατι οταν γραφω ενα μηνυμα και αργω να ανανεωσω την σελιδα με πεταει εκτος και μετα πρεπει να ξανακανω log in για να συνεχισω και να το ποστερω. Ειναι ιδιαιτερα κουραστικο.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !

Λόγω της αναβάθμισης που κάναμε πρόσφατα όπως κάθε φορά προκύπτουν κάποια τεχνικά ζητήματα τα οποία επιλύνονται στη πορεία και εφόσον παρουσιαστούν.

Κάτι τέτοιο έχει γίνει τώρα και σύντομα πιστεύω ότι θα αποκατασταθεί από τον τεχνικό μας. 





> Επισης αν μπορειτε να μεγαλωσει ο χρονος που σε βγαζει, γιατι οταν γραφω ενα μηνυμα και αργω να ανανεωσω την σελιδα με πεταει εκτος και μετα πρεπει να ξανακανω log in για να συνεχισω και να το ποστερω. Ειναι ιδιαιτερα κουραστικο.


Χρήστο δοκίμασε να κάνεις "τσεκ" στο κουτάκι όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω κατά το login 

Έτσι και να "βγεις" δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις πάλι κωδικό.

----------


## XRTSS

Και ελεγα αυτο το κουτακι θα ειναι αν ξεχασεις τον κωδικο να σου σταλει mail ανακτησης.    :Fighting0029: 
Ευχαριστω Ηλια!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Παιδιά, έχει χαθεί πλέον η δυνατότητα να κάνεις like/thanks σε κάποιο ποστ...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι όντως χαχαχχαχα έψαχνα εγώ εν το μεταξύ με τις ώρες μπάς και δώ αν άλλαξε κάτι αλλά όπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω είναι κάποιο τεχνικό θεματάκι που θα επιδιορθωθεί !!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

Εχει ενημερωθει ο τεχνικος μας παιδια .Oταν θα υπαρξει κατι νεοτερο ,θα ενημερωθειτε ή απλα θα το ... δειτε

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εννοώντας πως έψαχνα όλη την ώρα μπας και βρω κάτι δεν εννοούσα ότι έψαχνα  μήπως διορθώσατε αυτη την βλάβη! 
Εννοούσα χαριτολογωντας πως μήπως άλλαξε κάτι και like/thanks κάνουμε με άλλο τρόπο !!
Καλή συνέχεια στο έργο σας !!
Ευχαριστούμε για όλα !

----------

